# Hammer Tacker



## Sheriff (Feb 28, 2012)

What are you guys using for hammer tackers. Everyone I get are junk and jam up all the time and or just flat out break all the time. Anyone have any luck with a certain kind. I've tried about every one of the bostitch ones and it dont matter if its a 20 dollar one or a 60 dollar one same stuff happens. All I use it for is felt paper.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

For 15 years I've only run Duofast hammer tackers. Every roofer I know also uses Duofast (we're talking a lot of roofers...)

I know some framers still running the old tan ones and they quite making them a long time ago. Of course the oils and such in roofing materials will shorten the life of any tacker. Another thing tough on tackers is tacking the W&I shield especialy on a hot day in the sun.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

I went from hammer tacker to a penuumatic tab nailer gun to just using my roofing gun with tin tabs/silver dollars . 

I found the hammer tackers aggravating because of getting jammend up all the time.. and dealing with staples can be a pain in the butt period when your on the roof, or in storage. 

The penumatic tab nailer... uses staples and plastic tabs in a gun kind of like a roofing gun .. - gave good holding power , not aggravating but It wasn't always readily avaliable and on me 24- 7 whenever i needed it.

TIn tabs- readily avaliable, not as messy as staples , not as aggravating at hammer tackers, great holding power and not bulky ..


costs me around 300-400 dollars a year for the tin tabs, it prolly costs 250 dollars more then using a hammer tacker but it doesnt add more stress to my day. 

I know you specifically asked about hammer tackers but i wanted to throw this in..

do you guys dislike the tin tabs/ silver dollars?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

duofast. i have worn the ends out on them tacking 100s of dry ins on tile roofs. ive boughgt more than a few, i did have one or two that would jam now and then.


----------



## lsaver07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Duo fast. I have a drywall bucket in the back of the truck with a gallon of diesel in it where they sit when their not being used. Diesel breaks the tar down quickly and is cheap.


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

I never use hammer tackers! I use plastic cap nails on every project!!

A little slower but i prefer nails to staples


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

I vote cap nails with a magnetic faced hammer. Faster than you think, superior holding power especially on steep roofs.

AJC makes a great hammer, not cheap at $60, but you get what you pay for.


----------

